
Software Development Trends of the Past Decade - justindeguzman
https://blog.arctype.com/5-things-that-defined-software-development-this-decade/
======
rossdavidh
"[Javascript] has dramatically improved developer productivity by allowing
developers to write both client-side software and backend services in the same
language."

I see this mentioned a lot as a theoretical advantage, but I don't really see
this happening much. It doesn't take that much to switch between, say,
Javascript and Python, or Ruby, or PHP, or whatever. Most web scripting
languages are, sure, different than Javascript, but it's not like the
difference in switching to SQL or R or CSS or something. I don't really see,
in either myself or others I've worked with, much of a bonus from using the
same language for client and server side.

~~~
Nandi
Context and tool switching which can sometimes lower productivity of done
often actually does happen. When using JS for both client side and server side
it doesn't. From a position of having done both several times in the past
years I can tell you it does help

~~~
ravivyas
I also think it is easier to get started with as onboarding is much simpler as
the base language is the same. Going from Android to iOS development was much
harder than going to JS to backend development with NodeJS

